# Convert Hope Pro 2 Rear Hub axel spacing, 135mm to 145mm QR?



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it possible? If so, how?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybe try the Hope 150 mm hub and squeeze the frame?

But really, I see so many of the Hope Pro 2 hubs grenading with the power of a single strong person. I couldn't imagine one surviving on a tandem for very long.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes drop Hope an email and ask them for the part numbers.
I believe you can convert 135 to 145 and via versa but there is no conversion for 150 as the actual hub body is wider.


----------

